# Drew Mcfedries sig



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

until i can get my photoshop back again ima be needing you guys to make me a sig 

The Request:

I want a sick Drew Mcfedries sig please


Pics:
whatever you can find


Title: Drew Mcfedries


Sub-Text: eric2004bc(doesnt have to be put in if you think it will take away from the sig)


More Sub-Text: 


Colors: whatever you want


Size: whatever suits best


Avatar?: No


All attempts will be repped.

cheers guys :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

hmm, I gotta check but I think I saved a pic one day that I thought would make a sweet Mcfedries Sig. Im in,


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Didn't turn out too bad.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Didn't turn out too bad.


Dude, you're improving fast!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Dude, you're improving fast!


Yeah, I think so as well, starting to get the hang of it, thanks, buddy. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn Michael that is awesome, quick question though, are you using the eraser tool to trim your renders or the pen tool? If your using the pen tool then your not setting the feather high enough thats why your edge is sharp insead of softly blending in. I put up a tutorial on it in the getting started section.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Damn Michael that is awesome, quick question though, are you using the eraser tool to trim your renders or the pen tool? If your using the pen tool then your not setting the feather high enough thats why your edge is sharp insead of softly blending in. I put up a tutorial on it in the getting started section.


Lol, it's funny you say that, I just read the pen tool thread like 30 minutes ago, so yeah, should have better renders from here on out.

Thanks for the compliments as well, appreciate it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd advise on not relying on feather when rendering with the pen tool. And if you do get scratchy edges, if they're not too bad you can normally use the blur tool to improve/remove them.

V.Nice sig as well, D.P's right you're improving quickly.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the tips, all help is appreciated.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

nice sig man, im jelious of you guys that my photoshop is not up and running yet 
i'll wait to see if anyone else does one before making my pick


----------

